# nonsmoker



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "nonsmoker" in several languages? It is a noun meaning someone who doesn't smoke cigarettes.

Please mention both natural gender, man/woman.

Czech: _nekuřák m/nekuřačka f_

Thank you.


----------



## sokol

German:
Nichtraucher (man)
Nichtraucherin (woman)


----------



## Volcano

*Turkish:

Sigara içmeyen*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

não fumante.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: _nepušač_, m.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:

*tupakoimaton*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ο μη καπνιστής, _m._ (O mi kapnist*i*s)
Η μη καπνίστρια, _f._ (I mi kapn*i*stria)


----------



## Frank06

In *Dutch*: 
- niet-roker (m/f)
(niet-rookster (f) sounds incredibly odd in my ears).

Frank


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
некурящий (man)
(некурящая (woman) sounds odd too, people would rather just say она не курит - "she doesn't smoke" about her)


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> não fumante.


Also *não fumador m. / não fumadora f.*


----------



## T-ching

Spanish
*No fumador* (man)
*No fumadora* (woman)


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
nerūkantis/nerūkanti [m./f.]


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's:

*nefumător *(m.),* nefumătoare *(f.)

In Swedish it's: 

*icke-rökare*

 robbie


----------



## Hakro

Saluton said:


> Russian:
> некурящий


This may be a bit off-line but I can't help telling that in Finnish "savuton" means non-smoking; for example "savuton puoli" means non-smokers' side in a restaurant.

* Saluton*, are you savuton?


----------



## Saluton

I am 
The nickname comes from Esperanto, though


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: nemdohányzó
*Manx*: neuyaagheyder


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*"un non fumeur" *(man)
*"une non fumeuse"* (woman)


----------



## Johnny Milutinović

phosphore said:


> Serbian: _nepušač_, m.


I'd just like to add the feminine form, for the sake of the thread: 

*непушачица*


----------



## ahmedcowon

*Arabic:*

m. *غير مدخن* /_ghayr mudakh'khin_/
f. *غير مدخنة* /_ghayr mudakh'khina_/


----------



## Grefsen

robbie_SWE said:


> In Swedish it's:
> 
> *icke-rökare*


Norwegian:

*ikke-røyker*


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*:

*непушач* (nepušač) ['nɛpuʃat͡ʃ] _n. masc._, _lit. "no-smoker"_; _plural_ *непушачи* (nepušači) [nɛ'puʃat͡ʃi]
It is used for both men and women.

The feminine form *непушачка* (nepušačka) [nɛ'puʃat͡ʃka] is rarely used. Its plural is *непушачки* (nepušački) [nɛ'puʃat͡ʃki]


----------



## bibax

In Czech we nearly always distinguish the gender, at least in singular.

sing.
Pavel je *nekuřák*. = Paul is a non-smoker.
Anna je *nekuřačka*. = Ann is a non-smoker.

plur.
*nekuřáci* (men or mixed men/women)
*nekuřačky* (women only)


----------

